# Small victory



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

I spent most of yesterday morning inventorying and clearing up space for food storage. I want to get a better system in place, so I've not been replenishing as much until I know what I want to buy. Hubby came home and noticed a big empty space in the main shelf and said, "That is a big empty space, aren't you going to fill it?"

Me: :2thumb: Oh yes, I will

You see, hubby isn't totally on board with all of this .. He doesn't mind when I buy things and plan things, he just jokes its for the apocalypse or WWIII. 

I was very happily surprised and twice today he's asked me for a list for the store since he has tomorrow afternoon off (even though we got a lot on Sat) so we can get the space filled. :cheers: I estimate I can fit about 20 more cans.

So to those with non-to-semi-interested partners, hang in there and time and consistency seem to be the key.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds like he jokes about it bcause he doens't want to admit he has concerns. Is not the worst situation by a long long shot. Seems like he is on board just not willing to admit it yet. I used to actually have fights with my ex over keeping supplies up and replacing what was used. Had to hide things etc. And no matter how much broken cheap plastic walmart crap was laying around it was always MY stuff that was causing the mess. Ogh should have gotten out of that relationship 15 years sooner but I wanted to give it every chance bad mistake it has negatively impacted my kids as a result. So I guess all Im saying is you are blessed, congratulations


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Congrats on getting the hubby going, it really is easier when at least you dont have resistance to your efforts. Good to have the support.



phxrising said:


> I spent most of yesterday morning inventorying and clearing up space for food storage. I want to get a better system in place, so I've not been replenishing as much until I know what I want to buy. Hubby came home and noticed a big empty space in the main shelf and said, "That is a big empty space, aren't you going to fill it?"
> 
> Me: :2thumb: Oh yes, I will
> 
> ...


I had all kinds of problems with my Ex, she was the one that kept bringing in junk that had no purpose that would stack up into the living space leaving hardly anywhere to live. We had hardly any space to live much less to have any places to put preps(that was before I knew that prepping had a name).



jsriley5 said:


> I used to actually have fights with my ex over keeping supplies up and replacing what was used. Had to hide things etc. And no matter how much broken cheap plastic walmart crap was laying around it was always MY stuff that was causing the mess. Ogh should have gotten out of that relationship 15 years sooner but I wanted to give it every chance bad mistake it has negatively impacted my kids as a result. So I guess all Im saying is you are blessed, congratulations


I have been creative with storage areas, these are some of the ways I've come up with to "hide" jars and buckets to increase our storage. The jars at the end of the couch in the last picture are a "end table" in the making that will be covered with a "table cloth", and the jars on the bookshelf in the same picture will wind up being behind rows of books to keep them out of sight.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

WEll done and a nice stash as well. Sounds like we were married to twins.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> WEll done and a nice stash as well. Sounds like we were married to twins.


That thought makes me cringe, one of her was enough for this world.:brickwall:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> WEll done and a nice stash as well. Sounds like we were married to twins.


I second that, nice job! I wish I had that many fresh cans of supplies, I'm just getting started. The fresh stuff is things I'd actually LIKE to eat, as opposed to something out of freeze dried, MRE's and stuff like that.

Time for another batch of canned meatloaf!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Davarm: Did you see the episode of Doomsday Preppers where a woman had opened up her hollow core doors and packed them full of food? For some reason your pics made me think of her. She said something about how it wasn't how much space you had, it was how you used it. Seems true to me!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Davarm: Did you see the episode of Doomsday Preppers where a woman had opened up her hollow core doors and packed them full of food? For some reason your pics made me think of her. She said something about how it wasn't how much space you had, it was how you used it. Seems true to me!


ROLF And there's that space in between the studs in the walls... Her family will come home one day & the Sheetrock will be torn off.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Davarm: Did you see the episode of Doomsday Preppers where a woman had opened up her hollow core doors and packed them full of food? For some reason your pics made me think of her. She said something about how it wasn't how much space you had, it was how you used it. Seems true to me!


I did see that one, even by my standards thats a little extreme, I dont think that they will ever go hungry though.

BTW, thats only the tip of the iceberg here!


----------



## Erick3758 (Aug 9, 2011)

You might have a better insulation with a wall full of canned hams...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

tsrwivey said:


> ROLF And there's that space in between the studs in the walls... Her family will come home one day & the Sheetrock will be torn off.


I am doin' that in one of my storage rooms. It has a door so no-one looks in there, but, I have placed shelving up and down between all the studs to hold more goodies and then at the very back of the storage room I have plastic totes stacked neatly with labels on the outside describing the contents inside.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I added a wall in one of my past houses, it was a pain when I moved to open it up and get all the goodies I had stashed in there out. I can't wait to get to a PERMANENT to the end of my days home.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

A great idea on storage, I used between studs on exterior walls in "the store" to set up the "library" I have a few hundred books, and between studs on interior wall to store unused canning jars (fortunatly not many of those!)


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement, Phxrising. You're right, there's hope in baby steps. 

Even if the reason your hubby wanted to fill that space was to make you happy and not because he's on board with prepping, that's a really good thing. I'm not saying that's the case ('cause I don't know your hubby), but just to have a spouse be supportive of you, even if they don't support your cause, that's a blessing indeed.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I just tore out a shower stall and replaced it with a bath tub. I had to construct a wall at the end of the tub. Rather than the standard 2X4 wall I went with a 2X8 wall with horizontal studs. This provided me with shelving. When you figure that I didn't have to sheetrock the one side it saved me a couple of bucks and some time. Because of their location the shelves are not that apparent. I am always looking to add permanent storage. I have been in this house for almost twenty years and I can still find ways to improve my storage. Early on it was by converting a coat closet into a small pantry. Later bookcases added storage and privacy to an open floor plan. A new washer and drier was a good excuse to get pedestals with drawers for them. The front loaders used less water, soap, and electricity and the pedestals meant more storage and less bending. I added storage to the last house and will do the same to the next. It is more of a way of life than anything else.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I hope the framing of that house can stand upiu to all the extra weight without popping nails and little cracks appearing where they shouldn't be.


----------



## neworchard18 (Nov 28, 2012)

Excellent job! Really clever use of space. If imitation is the sincerest form of flattery then be flattered as I will definitely copy your ideas. The only thing that I will do differently is get my husband to help me make plywood (or scrap pallet wood) covers (tops, sides, backs) and place the jars and things within the protected area. We have just too many wild beasts (dogs, cats, kids) running around and I would be afraid that they would constantly knock into the piles of boxes. I know already that the only way cloth covers would stay on is if I staple gunned them in place lol!


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellent pics Davarm, thanks for sharing. You just gave us all some good ideas.


----------

